# Happy



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

HAPPY CANADA DAY to all the Canadians!! july 1st.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

ldiat said:


> HAPPY CANADA DAY to all the Canadians!! july 1st.


I second the motion! Can any country have a better neighbor than Canada?


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

:tiphat:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

In honor of Canada Day:


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 120918
> 
> 
> :tiphat:


The American flag on top of the Canadian flag!!! where is all the indignation.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Dan Ante said:


> The American flag on top of the Canadian flag!!! where is all the indignation.


They're actually side by side equally spaced... The flag facing left is the resident host country and the flag to the right is the guest. We're a very polite people - especially to those of our guests who wish us well and express both affection and admiration... besides it's a pretty cagey move to make when you share the world's longest undefended border with them...

"When flags of two of more nations are displayed, they are to be flown from separate staffs of the same height. The flags should be of approximately equal size. International usage forbids the display of the flag of one nation above that of another nation in time of peace."

https://www.flagandbanner.com/flags/flag_etiquette.asp


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I second the motion! Can any country have a better neighbor than Canada?


I agree, Canada does have a great neighbor 

Cheers to all Canadians


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Have a happy day Canada! It's never too late to become a state. Hey, maybe more states than one. Let's talk about it. 

Meanwhile, Monty Python sings the praises of the Canadian lumber industry.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

It seems relations between our North American friends have improved since this worrying episode from the end of last century. I still haven't worked out what this was all aboot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2019)

I visited Canada several years ago, as a tourist from the UK. The places I visited were all very nice and the people friendly etc. But the thing that struck me everywhere was the all too often experience of being nagged for a tip. We're simply not used to that sort of thing here in UK. In some places like taxi rides and some types of restaurants, tips are expected but you're never asked to cough up in quite such a crude manner as seems to be the norm in Canada. To be fair it's pretty much similar in the USA. It puts a real downer on going anywhere being constantly harrassed for tips.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Have a happy day Canada! It's never too late to become a state. Hey, maybe more states than one. Let's talk about it.


A terrible idea. The USA would no longer have an example next door showing alternate (and often better) ways of doing things than we do. Besides, the US tried twice to invade and conquer Canada and got our butts kicked both times.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

CnC Bartok said:


> It seems relations between our North American friends have improved since this worrying episode from the end of last century. I still haven't worked out what this was all aboot.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blame_Canada


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> A terrible idea. The USA would no longer have an example next door showing alternate (and often better) ways of doing things than we do. Besides, the US tried twice to invade and conquer Canada and got our butts kicked both times.


Along with 1775 and 1812 there were four more attempts that didn't quite go as planned -

http://mentalfloss.com/article/60380/4-times-us-invaded-canada

No hard feelings though - all is forgiven - and while we can't exactly wish you "better luck next time" for obvious reasons... we do wish you nothing but the very best and you will always be considered our best, dearest, and closest friends... whether we like it or not, eh? - :lol:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Have a happy day Canada! It's never too late to become a state. Hey, maybe more states than one. Let's talk about it.
> 
> Meanwhile, Monty Python sings the praises of the Canadian lumber industry.


a triple like!!!


----------

